# The Fallen Angel Hunters- Disgraced cop vs. fallen angels, action-horror tales!



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

The Fallen Angel Hunters

After the War in Heaven, the fallen were bound to Hell for eternity, until they found ways to escape. Determined to continue the war, they and their demon offspring have set their eyes on human beings. Armed with the ability to directly influence a person's emotions and driven by an unquenchable hatred, they are determined to prove God wrong by corrupting and destroying his favorite creations. And they've gotten very good at it.

But all hope is not lost. It is not just the fallen who make sojourns to the realm of the living. When the archangel Michael descends to Earth in human form, he teams up with disgraced cop Ryker Lange, a man who values doing what is right far more than he ever did the law. Joining them is Icelandic immigrant Vig Ivarsdottir, a failed actress turned waitress who herself has been a victim of a fallen angel's designs. In thirteen short stories and novellas, this episodic novel follows this unlikely trio as they travel the country, taking the fight to the fallen and their demon children. And when the worst of the worst begins plotting a return, well they'll just have to take the fight to him too, however great the cost may be.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Ryker Lange never expected his desire for justice would destroy his career, especially since he was a cop.  But when he went after a child molester without sufficient evidence he found himself ruined, since said molester was a mayor's brother.  When all seemed lost he came across a crazy man who claimed to be an angel out hunting his fallen brethren, and who knew a stunning amount of information about him, and the man he was hunting.  Going along with him against his better judgment, Ryker soon finds that there are evils in this world far worse than anything he'd seen on the force.  But he's never been one to run from monsters, and he's not about to start now...

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, only $.99 on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Vigdis Ivarsdottir came to America with a dream of being a movie star.  She had the looks, youth, and ambitions...and failed miserably like so many others before her.  Down on her luck, she relocated to Seattle, taking jobs as a waitress and an exotic dancer.  Unbeknownst to her, the boss as the club she danced at was a fallen angel, with a skill for influencing good people into doing depraved things.  But Vig is anything but weak-willed, and managed to escape before too much damage was done.  She had thought that was the end of it, until two men walked into the diner she worked at, hunting the very same monster who nearly ruined her life.  Now Vig faces a hard choice: ignore what's happened and continue living an unimpressive life, or join up with Mick and Ryker to take on some of the worst scum Hell can dish up...

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, now available.  Only $.99 on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

The archangel Michael has been around for a while, since the beginning actually.  Rising from a lowly angel to the commander of the Heavenly Host, this Fist of God is famous for defeating Satan and winning the War in Heaven.    He spends most of his time in Purgatory, helping people to transcend their sins and move on to Heaven.  But every few centuries he comes to Earth, when the fallen become too numerous and too aggressive to be contained by his less-sklled brethren.  And he's facing just such a situation now.  Armed with millions of years of knowledge and impressive fighting skills, he's on a mission, and will see that it gets done.

Of course even an archangel is prone to distraction.  And given that his wife lives on Earth, and hasn't seen him in five hundred years, you couldn't blame the guy for wanting a little time to himself...

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS.  Only $.99 on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For five thousand years Lilith's name has been a curse, something you use to scare your children into behaving.  What few know is that it was she, not Adam, who first stumbled upon the truth of the Almighty.  The Adam betrayed her, claimed credit for himself, and married her sister, Ever.  But The Big Guy does not forgot his faithful, and due to her discovery Lilith has been alive for five thousand years, seeing the world that has been built as a result of her discovery.

She has also fallen head over heels for Michael, the 'man' who has become her soulmate in a way Adam never could.  Only problem, he spends most of his time in the next world, and much of his time on earth he's running around after the fallen.  But Lilith is a determined woman, and knows that in in the toughest situations you sometimes have to make time for the important things...

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS.  Only $.99 on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Can a fallen angel ever receive forgiveness?  An interesting question, but not an academic one for Nachael.  After allowing himself to get talked into siding with Lucifer, despite not totally seeing eye-to-eye, Nachael found himself cast into the pit with his fellow rebels.  Determined to right his wrong, he has escaped multiple times, dedicating his Earthly lives to doing good by mankind.  But when your crime was trying to kill God himself, can you ever really make up for your sins?  And when your fellow fallen angels see you as a traitor, and are dedicated to undoing everything you attempt to do, is it even worth trying?

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS.  Only $.99 on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

To the fallen the War in heaven didn't end.  Crushed by the Almighty when the challenged him directly, they have taken a different approach.  They're going after mankind, the beings who inadvertently started the war to begin with.  Angry that the Almighty gave they a divine spark as a soul, they're determined to crippled, debase, or destroy humanity by any means necessary.  They're determined to prove God wrong, to take the things he loves most, and twist them into an evil mockery.  And given that they're exile is never ending, they've had plenty of time to figure out the best ways to tear down good people...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

If the fallen weren't bad enough, they're children might just be worse.  God forbid physical attachments in Hell, but being evil, they did it anyway.  The result were demons, monstrous beast straight out of a horror click.  Resembling tortured versions of animals, these soulless creatures are semi-intelligent, but motivated only by death.  Instinctively offended by life, when they escape Hell they do little else but kill indiscriminately.  And they will continue to do so until somebody takes them down, which is a lot harder than killing a normal animal.  Making it worse, there is only one power than can control them: their fallen angel parents.  And when the fallen need muscles, the demons are where they turn...

How will mortal men and women deal with these vicious abominations?  See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, only $.99 on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Angels and demons are bad enough, but what happens when Lucifer himself has a child?  One of two things.  First, a demon is born that's even larger and more terrifying than their more 'normal' brethren.  Second, and even more frightening, a demon is born resembling a human enough to pass as one.  As vicious and hateful as their bestial brothers, these angel/demon hybrids can blend in, and even possess a human mind for a short period.  And when one of them shows to up to play everybody in their vicinity is well and truly screwed.  Can two normal people and an archangel in a human body stand up against them?  Or are they just the latest play things for these damned hybrids?  See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, only $.99 on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

After the War in Heaven, the fallen were bound to Hell for eternity, until they found ways to escape. Determined to continue the war, they and their demon offspring have set their eyes on human beings. Armed with the ability to directly influence a person's emotions and driven by an unquenchable hatred, they are determined to prove God wrong by corrupting and destroying his favorite creations. And they've gotten very good at it.

But all hope is not lost. It is not just the fallen who make sojourns to the realm of the living. When the archangel Michael descends to Earth in human form, he teams up with disgraced cop Ryker Lange, a man who values doing what is right far more than he ever did the law. Joining them is Icelandic immigrant Vig Ivarsdottir, a failed actress turned waitress who herself has been a victim of a fallen angel's designs. In thirteen short stories and novellas, this episodic novel follows this unlikely trio as they travel the country, taking the fight to the fallen and their demon children. And when the worst of the worst begins plotting a return, well they'll just have to take the fight to him too, however great the cost may be


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Ryker Lange never expected his desire for justice would destroy his career, especially since he was a cop.  But when he went after a child molester without sufficient evidence he found himself ruined, since said molester was a mayor's brother.  When all seemed lost he came across a crazy man who claimed to be an angel out hunting his fallen brethren, and who knew a stunning amount of information about him, and the man he was hunting.  Going along with him against his better judgment, Ryker soon finds that there are evils in this world far worse than anything he'd seen on the force.  But he's never been one to run from monsters, and he's not about to start now...

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, only $.99 on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Vigdis Ivarsdottir came to America with a dream of being a movie star.  She had the looks, youth, and ambitions...and failed miserably like so many others before her.  Down on her luck, she relocated to Seattle, taking jobs as a waitress and an exotic dancer.  Unbeknownst to her, the boss as the club she danced at was a fallen angel, with a skill for influencing good people into doing depraved things.  But Vig is anything but weak-willed, and managed to escape before too much damage was done.  She had thought that was the end of it, until two men walked into the diner she worked at, hunting the very same monster who nearly ruined her life.  Now Vig faces a hard choice: ignore what's happened and continue living an unimpressive life, or join up with Mick and Ryker to take on some of the worst scum Hell can dish up...

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, now available.  Only $.99 on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

The archangel Michael has been around for a while, since the beginning actually.  Rising from a lowly angel to the commander of the Heavenly Host, this Fist of God is famous for defeating Satan and winning the War in Heaven.    He spends most of his time in Purgatory, helping people to transcend their sins and move on to Heaven.  But every few centuries he comes to Earth, when the fallen become too numerous and too aggressive to be contained by his less-sklled brethren.  And he's facing just such a situation now.  Armed with millions of years of knowledge and impressive fighting skills, he's on a mission, and will see that it gets done.

Of course even an archangel is prone to distraction.  And given that his wife lives on Earth, and hasn't seen him in five hundred years, you couldn't blame the guy for wanting a little time to himself...

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS.  Only $.99 on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For five thousand years Lilith's name has been a curse, something you use to scare your children into behaving.  What few know is that it was she, not Adam, who first stumbled upon the truth of the Almighty.  The Adam betrayed her, claimed credit for himself, and married her sister, Eve.  But The Big Guy does not forgot his faithful, and due to her discovery Lilith has been alive for five thousand years, seeing the world that has been built as a result of her discovery.

She has also fallen head over heels for Michael, the 'man' who has become her soulmate in a way Adam never could.  Only problem, he spends most of his time in the next world, and much of his time on earth he's running around after the fallen.  But Lilith is a determined woman, and knows that in in the toughest situations you sometimes have to make time for the important things...

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS.  Only $.99 on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Can a fallen angel ever receive forgiveness?  An interesting question, but not an academic one for Nachael.  After allowing himself to get talked into siding with Lucifer, despite not totally seeing eye-to-eye, Nachael found himself cast into the pit with his fellow rebels.  Determined to right his wrong, he has escaped multiple times, dedicating his Earthly lives to doing good by mankind.  But when your crime was trying to kill God himself, can you ever really make up for your sins?  And when your fellow fallen angels see you as a traitor, and are dedicated to undoing everything you attempt to do, is it even worth trying?

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS.  Only $.99 on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Two five-star reviews on Amazon!  Sure fix if you're looking for a paranormal action-adventure.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

To the fallen the War in heaven didn't end.  Crushed by the Almighty when the challenged him directly, they have taken a different approach.  They're going after mankind, the beings who inadvertently started the war to begin with.  Angry that the Almighty gave they a divine spark as a soul, they're determined to crippled, debase, or destroy humanity by any means necessary.  They're determined to prove God wrong, to take the things he loves most, and twist them into an evil mockery.  And given that they're exile is never ending, they've had plenty of time to figure out the best ways to tear down good people... 

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, only $.99 on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Show Hell who's boss.

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, only $.99 on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Take the fight to the fallen.

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

After the War in Heaven, the fallen were bound to Hell for eternity, until they found ways to escape. Determined to continue the war, they and their demon offspring have set their eyes on human beings. Armed with the ability to directly influence a person's emotions and driven by an unquenchable hatred, they are determined to prove God wrong by corrupting and destroying his favorite creations. And they've gotten very good at it.

But all hope is not lost. It is not just the fallen who make sojourns to the realm of the living. When the archangel Michael descends to Earth in human form, he teams up with disgraced cop Ryker Lange, a man who values doing what is right far more than he ever did the law. Joining them is Icelandic immigrant Vig Ivarsdottir, a failed actress turned waitress who herself has been a victim of a fallen angel's designs. In thirteen short stories and novellas, this episodic novel follows this unlikely trio as they travel the country, taking the fight to the fallen and their demon children. And when the worst of the worst begins plotting a return, well they'll just have to take the fight to him too, however great the cost may be.  See it all go down in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon.

Also, keep an eye out for my next book, CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available on Amazon June 1st!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

New five star review on amazon!

Check out THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS if you're looking for a supernatural action-adventure.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Ryker Lange never expected his desire for justice would destroy his career, especially since he was a cop.  But when he went after a child molester without sufficient evidence he found himself ruined, since said molester was a mayor's brother.  When all seemed lost he came across a crazy man who claimed to be an angel out hunting his fallen brethren, and who knew a stunning amount of information about him, and the man he was hunting.  Going along with him against his better judgment, Ryker soon finds that there are evils in this world far worse than anything he'd seen on the force.  But he's never been one to run from monsters, and he's not about to start now...

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Vigdis Ivarsdottir came to America with a dream of being a movie star.  She had the looks, youth, and ambitions...and failed miserably like so many others before her.  Down on her luck, she relocated to Seattle, taking jobs as a waitress and an exotic dancer.  Unbeknownst to her, the boss as the club she danced at was a fallen angel, with a skill for influencing good people into doing depraved things.  But Vig is anything but weak-willed, and managed to escape before too much damage was done.  She had thought that was the end of it, until two men walked into the diner she worked at, hunting the very same monster who nearly ruined her life.  Now Vig faces a hard choice: ignore what's happened and continue living an unimpressive life, or join up with Mick and Ryker to take on some of the worst scum Hell can dish up...

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, now available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

The archangel Michael has been around for a while, since the beginning actually.  Rising from a lowly angel to the commander of the Heavenly Host, this Fist of God is famous for defeating Satan and winning the War in Heaven.    He spends most of his time in Purgatory, helping people to transcend their sins and move on to Heaven.  But every few centuries he comes to Earth, when the fallen become too numerous and too aggressive to be contained by his less-sklled brethren.  And he's facing just such a situation now.  Armed with millions of years of knowledge and impressive fighting skills, he's on a mission, and will see that it gets done.

Of course even an archangel is prone to distraction.  And given that his wife lives on Earth, and hasn't seen him in five hundred years, you couldn't blame the guy for wanting a little time to himself...

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS.  Available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For five thousand years Lilith's name has been a curse, something you use to scare your children into behaving.  What few know is that it was she, not Adam, who first stumbled upon the truth of the Almighty.  The Adam betrayed her, claimed credit for himself, and married her sister, Ever.  But The Big Guy does not forgot his faithful, and due to her discovery Lilith has been alive for five thousand years, seeing the world that has been built as a result of her discovery.

She has also fallen head over heels for Michael, the 'man' who has become her soulmate in a way Adam never could.  Only problem, he spends most of his time in the next world, and much of his time on earth he's running around after the fallen.  But Lilith is a determined woman, and knows that in in the toughest situations you sometimes have to make time for the important things...

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available from Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

This weekend only, $.99 on Amazon!  THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, 4.8  Amazon rating. Great supernatural action-adventure.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Can a fallen angel ever receive forgiveness?  An interesting question, but not an academic one for Nachael.  After allowing himself to get talked into siding with Lucifer, despite not totally seeing eye-to-eye, Nachael found himself cast into the pit with his fellow rebels.  Determined to right his wrong, he has escaped multiple times, dedicating his Earthly lives to doing good by mankind.  But when your crime was trying to kill God himself, can you ever really make up for your sins?  And when your fellow fallen angels see you as a traitor, and are dedicated to undoing everything you attempt to do, is it even worth trying?

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

To the fallen the War in heaven didn't end.  Crushed by the Almighty when the challenged him directly, they have taken a different approach.  They're going after mankind, the beings who inadvertently started the war to begin with.  Angry that the Almighty gave they a divine spark as a soul, they're determined to crippled, debase, or destroy humanity by any means necessary.  They're determined to prove God wrong, to take the things he loves most, and twist them into an evil mockery.  And given that they're exile is never ending, they've had plenty of time to figure out the best ways to tear down good people... 

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

FREE GIVEAWAY, this weekend only! (11/15/-11/17) 

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS; thrilling, supernatural action-horror tales


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Angels and demons are bad enough, but what happens when Lucifer himself has a child?  One of two things.  First, a demon is born that's even larger and more terrifying than their more 'normal' brethren.  Second, and even more frightening, a demon is born resembling a human enough to pass as one.  As vicious and hateful as their bestial brothers, these angel/demon hybrids can blend in, and even possess a human mind for a short period.  And when one of them shows to up to play everybody in their vicinity is well and truly screwed.  Can two normal people and an archangel in a human body stand up against them?  Or are they just the latest play things for these damned hybrids?  See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon.  FREE on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Ryker Lange never expected his desire for justice would destroy his career, especially since he was a cop.  But when he went after a child molester without sufficient evidence he found himself ruined, since said molester was a mayor's brother.  When all seemed lost he came across a crazy man who claimed to be an angel out hunting his fallen brethren, and who knew a stunning amount of information about him, and the man he was hunting.  Going along with him against his better judgment, Ryker soon finds that there are evils in this world far worse than anything he'd seen on the force.  But he's never been one to run from monsters, and he's not about to start now...

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


Keep an eye out for my newest book, THE BOYS OF THE BREACH, now available for pre-order!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Vigdis Ivarsdottir came to America with a dream of being a movie star.  She had the looks, youth, and ambitions...and failed miserably like so many others before her.  Down on her luck, she relocated to Seattle, taking jobs as a waitress and an exotic dancer.  Unbeknownst to her, the boss as the club she danced at was a fallen angel, with a skill for influencing good people into doing depraved things.  But Vig is anything but weak-willed, and managed to escape before too much damage was done.  She had thought that was the end of it, until two men walked into the diner she worked at, hunting the very same monster who nearly ruined her life.  Now Vig faces a hard choice: ignore what's happened and continue living an unimpressive life, or join up with Mick and Ryker to take on some of the worst scum Hell can dish up...

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

The archangel Michael has been around for a while, since the beginning actually.  Rising from a lowly angel to the commander of the Heavenly Host, this Fist of God is famous for defeating Satan and winning the War in Heaven.    He spends most of his time in Purgatory, helping people to transcend their sins and move on to Heaven.  But every few centuries he comes to Earth, when the fallen become too numerous and too aggressive to be contained by his less-sklled brethren.  And he's facing just such a situation now.  Armed with millions of years of knowledge and impressive fighting skills, he's on a mission, and will see that it gets done.

Of course even an archangel is prone to distraction.  And given that his wife lives on Earth, and hasn't seen him in five hundred years, you couldn't blame the guy for wanting a little time to himself...

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS.  Available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For five thousand years Lilith's name has been a curse, something you use to scare your children into behaving.  What few know is that it was she, not Adam, who first stumbled upon the truth of the Almighty.  The Adam betrayed her, claimed credit for himself, and married her sister, Ever.  But The Big Guy does not forgot his faithful, and due to her discovery Lilith has been alive for five thousand years, seeing the world that has been built as a result of her discovery.

She has also fallen head over heels for Michael, the 'man' who has become her soulmate in a way Adam never could.  Only problem, he spends most of his time in the next world, and much of his time on earth he's running around after the fallen.  But Lilith is a determined woman, and knows that in in the toughest situations you sometimes have to make time for the important things...

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Can a fallen angel ever receive forgiveness?  An interesting question, but not an academic one for Nachael.  After allowing himself to get talked into siding with Lucifer, despite not totally seeing eye-to-eye, Nachael found himself cast into the pit with his fellow rebels.  Determined to right his wrong, he has escaped multiple times, dedicating his Earthly lives to doing good by mankind.  But when your crime was trying to kill God himself, can you ever really make up for your sins?  And when your fellow fallen angels see you as a traitor, and are dedicated to undoing everything you attempt to do, is it even worth trying?

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS.  Available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

To the fallen the War in heaven didn't end.  Crushed by the Almighty when the challenged him directly, they have taken a different approach.  They're going after mankind, the beings who inadvertently started the war to begin with.  Angry that the Almighty gave they a divine spark as a soul, they're determined to crippled, debase, or destroy humanity by any means necessary.  They're determined to prove God wrong, to take the things he loves most, and twist them into an evil mockery.  And given that they're exile is never ending, they've had plenty of time to figure out the best ways to tear down good people...

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon.  Free for Kindle Unlimited.


Also keep an eye out for my western, THE DAY OF THE DEPUTY, now available for pre-order.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon Review: 'The author has created a book that sucks you in. No matter your religious beliefs the concept still engages your thoughts and makes you wonder. A great read.'

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimted.


Also keep an eye out for my new western, THE DAY OF THE DEPUTY, available 10/7.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: ' From the start it was difficult to put this book down, it was an interesting read that was refreshingly unorthodox and highly imaginative. I look forward to reading more offerings from this talented author. '

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.  Now available in paperback!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon Review: "Welch does an awesome job of weaving the tenant of Christian faith into a outstanding novel.

Welch takes some liberties with the way Christ, God, Purgatory, Hell, etc.....relationships are normally thought of. But it seems to works within his storyline."

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon in ebook or paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "I really didn't know what to expect with this book but having read several science fiction novels by David Welch I gave it a try. I loved the book. It is an action packed tale and not offensive to my Christian sensibilities."

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "The Fallen Angel Hunters is an interlinked series of vignettes that somehow works as an enthralling story. I hope the author continues with these characters."

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, now available on Amazon, ebook or paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "I have no words to describe this assume book. A person just has to read and feel the life of the story for themselves."

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon in ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Loved the characters, and this book provided some great escapism. Thanks for writing it..."

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon in ebook and paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


Also keep an eye out for my upcoming epic poem, THE KNIGHT AND THE SHIELDMAIDEN, now available for pre-order.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "From the start it was difficult to put this book down, it was an interesting read that was refreshingly unorthodox and highly imaginative. I look forward to reading more offerings from this talented author. "

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

If the fallen weren't bad enough, they're children might just be worse. God forbid physical attachments in Hell, but being evil, they did it anyway. The result were demons, monstrous beast straight out of a horror click. Resembling tortured versions of animals, these soulless creatures are semi-intelligent, but motivated only by death. Instinctively offended by life, when they escape Hell they do little else but kill indiscriminately. And they will continue to do so until somebody takes them down, which is a lot harder than killing a normal animal. Making it worse, there is only one power than can control them: their fallen angel parents. And when the fallen need muscles, the demons are where they turn...

How will mortal men and women deal with these vicious abominations? See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Angels and demons are bad enough, but what happens when Lucifer himself has a child? One of two things. First, a demon is born that's even larger and more terrifying than their more 'normal' brethren. Second, and even more frightening, a demon is born resembling a human enough to pass as one. As vicious and hateful as their bestial brothers, these angel/demon hybrids can blend in, and even possess a human mind for a short period. And when one of them shows to up to play everybody in their vicinity is well and truly screwed. Can two normal people and an archangel in a human body stand up against them? Or are they just the latest play things for these damned hybrids? 

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available from Amazon, ebook of paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Ryker Lange never expected his desire for justice would destroy his career, especially since he was a cop. But when he went after a child molester without sufficient evidence he found himself ruined, since said molester was a mayor's brother. When all seemed lost he came across a crazy man who claimed to be an angel out hunting his fallen brethren, and who knew a stunning amount of information about him, and the man he was hunting. Going along with him against his better judgment, Ryker soon finds that there are evils in this world far worse than anything he'd seen on the force. But he's never been one to run from monsters, and he's not about to start now...

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Vigdis Ivarsdottir came to America with a dream of being a movie star. She had the looks, youth, and ambitions...and failed miserably like so many others before her. Down on her luck, she relocated to Seattle, taking jobs as a waitress and an exotic dancer. Unbeknownst to her, the boss as the club she danced at was a fallen angel, with a skill for influencing good people into doing depraved things. But Vig is anything but weak-willed, and managed to escape before too much damage was done. She had thought that was the end of it, until two men walked into the diner she worked at, hunting the very same monster who nearly ruined her life. Now Vig faces a hard choice: ignore what's happened and continue living an unimpressive life, or join up with Mick and Ryker to take on some of the worst scum Hell can dish up...

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

The archangel Michael has been around for a while, since the beginning actually. Rising from a lowly angel to the commander of the Heavenly Host, this Fist of God is famous for defeating Satan and winning the War in Heaven. He spends most of his time in Purgatory, helping people to transcend their sins and move on to Heaven. But every few centuries he comes to Earth, when the fallen become too numerous and too aggressive to be contained by his less-sklled brethren. And he's facing just such a situation now. Armed with millions of years of knowledge and impressive fighting skills, he's on a mission, and will see that it gets done.

Of course even an archangel is prone to distraction. And given that his wife lives on Earth, and hasn't seen him in five hundred years, you couldn't blame the guy for wanting a little time to himself...

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For five thousand years Lilith's name has been a curse, something you use to scare your children into behaving. What few know is that it was she, not Adam, who first stumbled upon the truth of the Almighty. The Adam betrayed her, claimed credit for himself, and married her sister, Ever. But The Big Guy does not forgot his faithful, and due to her discovery Lilith has been alive for five thousand years, seeing the world that has been built as a result of her discovery.

She has also fallen head over heels for Michael, the 'man' who has become her soulmate in a way Adam never could. Only problem, he spends most of his time in the next world, and much of his time on earth he's running around after the fallen. But Lilith is a determined woman, and knows that in in the toughest situations you sometimes have to make time for the important things...

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS. Available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Can a fallen angel ever receive forgiveness? An interesting question, but not an academic one for Nachael. After allowing himself to get talked into siding with Lucifer, despite not totally seeing eye-to-eye, Nachael found himself cast into the pit with his fellow rebels. Determined to right his wrong, he has escaped multiple times, dedicating his Earthly lives to doing good by mankind. But when your crime was trying to kill God himself, can you ever really make up for your sins? And when your fellow fallen angels see you as a traitor, and are dedicated to undoing everything you attempt to do, is it even worth trying?

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

To the fallen the War in heaven didn't end. Crushed by the Almighty when the challenged him directly, they have taken a different approach. They're going after mankind, the beings who inadvertently started the war to begin with. Angry that the Almighty gave they a divine spark as a soul, they're determined to crippled, debase, or destroy humanity by any means necessary. They're determined to prove God wrong, to take the things he loves most, and twist them into an evil mockery. And given that they're exile is never ending, they've had plenty of time to figure out the best ways to tear down good people... 

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


Also keep an eye out for my new book, CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, now available of pre-order on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

If the fallen weren't bad enough, they're children might just be worse. God forbid physical attachments in Hell, but being evil, they did it anyway. The result were demons, monstrous beast straight out of a horror click. Resembling tortured versions of animals, these soulless creatures are semi-intelligent, but motivated only by death. Instinctively offended by life, when they escape Hell they do little else but kill indiscriminately. And they will continue to do so until somebody takes them down, which is a lot harder than killing a normal animal. Making it worse, there is only one power than can control them: their fallen angel parents. And when the fallen need muscles, the demons are where they turn...

How will mortal men and women deal with these vicious abominations? See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited! 


Also, keep an eye out for my latest book, CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, no available for purchase on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Angels and demons are bad enough, but what happens when Lucifer himself has a child? One of two things. First, a demon is born that's even larger and more terrifying than their more 'normal' brethren. Second, and even more frightening, a demon is born resembling a human enough to pass as one. As vicious and hateful as their bestial brothers, these angel/demon hybrids can blend in, and even possess a human mind for a short period. And when one of them shows to up to play everybody in their vicinity is well and truly screwed. Can two normal people and an archangel in a human body stand up against them? Or are they just the latest play things for these damned hybrids? 

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

After the War in Heaven, the fallen were bound to Hell for eternity, until they found ways to escape. Determined to continue the war, they and their demon offspring have set their eyes on human beings. Armed with the ability to directly influence a person's emotions and driven by an unquenchable hatred, they are determined to prove God wrong by corrupting and destroying his favorite creations. And they've gotten very good at it.

But all hope is not lost. It is not just the fallen who make sojourns to the realm of the living. When the archangel Michael descends to Earth in human form, he teams up with disgraced cop Ryker Lange, a man who values doing what is right far more than he ever did the law. Joining them is Icelandic immigrant Vig Ivarsdottir, a failed actress turned waitress who herself has been a victim of a fallen angel's designs. In thirteen short stories and novellas, this episodic novel follows this unlikely trio as they travel the country, taking the fight to the fallen and their demon children. And when the worst of the worst begins plotting a return, well they'll just have to take the fight to him too, however great the cost may be ...

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available of Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Ryker Lange never expected his desire for justice would destroy his career, especially since he was a cop. But when he went after a child molester without sufficient evidence he found himself ruined, since said molester was a mayor's brother. When all seemed lost he came across a crazy man who claimed to be an angel out hunting his fallen brethren, and who knew a stunning amount of information about him, and the man he was hunting. Going along with him against his better judgment, Ryker soon finds that there are evils in this world far worse than anything he'd seen on the force. But he's never been one to run from monsters, and he's not about to start now...

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Vigdis Ivarsdottir came to America with a dream of being a movie star. She had the looks, youth, and ambitions...and failed miserably like so many others before her. Down on her luck, she relocated to Seattle, taking jobs as a waitress and an exotic dancer. Unbeknownst to her, the boss as the club she danced at was a fallen angel, with a skill for influencing good people into doing depraved things. But Vig is anything but weak-willed, and managed to escape before too much damage was done. She had thought that was the end of it, until two men walked into the diner she worked at, hunting the very same monster who nearly ruined her life. Now Vig faces a hard choice: ignore what's happened and continue living an unimpressive life, or join up with Mick and Ryker to take on some of the worst scum Hell can dish up...

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

The archangel Michael has been around for a while, since the beginning actually. Rising from a lowly angel to the commander of the Heavenly Host, this Fist of God is famous for defeating Satan and winning the War in Heaven. He spends most of his time in Purgatory, helping people to transcend their sins and move on to Heaven. But every few centuries he comes to Earth, when the fallen become too numerous and too aggressive to be contained by his less-sklled brethren. And he's facing just such a situation now. Armed with millions of years of knowledge and impressive fighting skills, he's on a mission, and will see that it gets done.

Of course even an archangel is prone to distraction. And given that his wife lives on Earth, and hasn't seen him in five hundred years, you couldn't blame the guy for wanting a little time to himself...

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For five thousand years Lilith's name has been a curse, something you use to scare your children into behaving. What few know is that it was she, not Adam, who first stumbled upon the truth of the Almighty. The Adam betrayed her, claimed credit for himself, and married her sister, Ever. But The Big Guy does not forgot his faithful, and due to her discovery Lilith has been alive for five thousand years, seeing the world that has been built as a result of her discovery.

She has also fallen head over heels for Michael, the 'man' who has become her soulmate in a way Adam never could. Only problem, he spends most of his time in the next world, and much of his time on earth he's running around after the fallen. But Lilith is a determined woman, and knows that in in the toughest situations you sometimes have to make time for the important things...

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS., available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Can a fallen angel ever receive forgiveness? An interesting question, but not an academic one for Nachael. After allowing himself to get talked into siding with Lucifer, despite not totally seeing eye-to-eye, Nachael found himself cast into the pit with his fellow rebels. Determined to right his wrong, he has escaped multiple times, dedicating his Earthly lives to doing good by mankind. But when your crime was trying to kill God himself, can you ever really make up for your sins? And when your fellow fallen angels see you as a traitor, and are dedicated to undoing everything you attempt to do, is it even worth trying?

See for yourself in THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available for ebook and paperback. FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------

